# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Desktop Telematico non funziona più con macOS Big Sur

## germont1

Buongiorno, 
per chi utilizza il Desktop Telematico dell'AdE su un Mac e ha intenzione di aggiornare il sistema operativo a Big Sur, volevo consigliarvi di non farlo per il momento, perché il software non funziona più con l'ultima versione di macOS.

----------

